# Fursonas you no longer use (the shame thread).



## Browder (Feb 20, 2011)

The thread for posting former fursonas that now make you want to kill your younger self.

Believe it or not I once had a lion built like a taller Vin Diesel as a fursona. It had black fur. I chose it because it represented my inner spirit as I had the capacity for honor and leadership but the angsts that set me apart from the (heaven forfend) _normal lions_. 

/wrists

Anyone else?


----------



## Nylak (Feb 20, 2011)

My original "fursona" was just a character I used to represent myself in art.  This was before I knew what a furry was.  Stopped using it as a "fursona" about five years ago, but still draw him occasionally since he was such a huge part of me for so long.

Yes, it was a _male_ pinto-wolf.  The character standing behind the...me.


----------



## Riavis (Feb 20, 2011)

A female jaguar named Reetsi. I still love this fursona, but I can't get the motivation to bring some life into her- and I probably wouldn't do her justice if it came down to it.

For now its just a daydream : /


----------



## Icky (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't have any.

ravens4lyfe


----------



## Browder (Feb 20, 2011)

Nylak said:


> My original "fursona" was just a character I used to represent myself in art.  This was before I knew what a furry was.  Stopped using it as a "fursona" about five years ago, but still draw him occasionally since he was such a huge part of me for so long.
> 
> Yes, it was a _male_ pinto-wolf.  The character standing behind the...me.


 Oh my god, you're a future version of Willow?!


----------



## Nylak (Feb 20, 2011)

Browder said:


> Oh my god, you're a future version of Willow?!



In all likelihood, yes.  XD  Wait for it.


----------



## Deo (Feb 20, 2011)

My first fursona, just a random mutt dog. It has all of my scars (most are exaggerated) on it to make it more like me. Then people overused scars and I went without a fursona for a few years.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 20, 2011)

I had a fox character when I was afraid of my gay side. He had wings and was a pair to my ex-gf's wolfie. 

He's dead now. that is all.


----------



## Aden (Feb 20, 2011)

Pretty much only been a fennik focks, but as I was fishing for 'sonas, I was _so sure_ that it would be a red fox
dodged that bullet


----------



## Browder (Feb 21, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I had a fox character when I was afraid of my gay side. He had wings and was a pair to my ex-gf's wolfie.
> 
> He's dead now. that is all.


 
You had a fox with wings, and you thought that was _less_ stereotypically gay?


----------



## Riavis (Feb 21, 2011)

Browder said:


> You had a fox with wings, and you thought that was _less_ stereotypically gay?


 
I feel horrible that I chuckled at this. Sorry.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

Browder said:


> Oh my god, you're a future version of Willow?!


 What is this I don't even. D:

Edit: I've neglected Ash for the longest time.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 21, 2011)

I went through all the stupid motions. Pokesona, cat, wolf-dog, wolf-dog with wings, wolf with ring-tailed lemur and wings, wolf-dog with shape-shifting powers and ability to glow certain parts of herself when she got angry (and being able to turn herself a completely different color depending on her mood), wolf-cat, multi-cat species, etc. If I could, I'd beat my younger self.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't have any other fursonas, but when I was a preteen I started to RP (actual story rp) 
My first main character, the one I draw my name from was a 'half demon in a scifi story, she was super strong, and fast, and oh so sarcastic...I thought it was badass...she was overpowered as shit >.> 
I feel ashamed...


----------



## Nylak (Feb 21, 2011)

Willow said:


> What is this I don't even. D:


 
WILLOW

I AM YOU

FROM THE FUTUUUUUURE *waggles fingers mysteriously*



Gaz said:


> I went through all the stupid motions. Pokesona, cat, wolf-dog, wolf-dog with wings, wolf with ring-tailed lemur and wings, wolf-dog with shape-shifting powers and ability to glow certain parts of herself when she got angry (and being able to turn herself a completely different color depending on her mood), wolf-cat, multi-cat species, etc. If I could, I'd beat my younger self.



Christ.  XD  MPD much?


----------



## Aden (Feb 21, 2011)

I _can_ say that none of my fursona ideas had wings. Nor demon horns. Got that going for me.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow, I've been lucky. No neon colors, no wings, no foxes, no wolves, no hybrid creatures. Huh.


----------



## Delta (Feb 21, 2011)

Icuris, a completely straight, sweet, kind, caring, guitar playing foxboy with glasses.
Can you say "douche bag"?


----------



## Fay V (Feb 21, 2011)

Actually this reminds me, when I was little, like seven. I would play in the backyard, I was a bunny with the power of lightning and fought in these awesome battles with this crazy other dimension that would only appear every ten years or so... I loved bunnies as a kid and thought bugs was the coolest thing ever >.>



Deovacuus said:


> Wow, I've been lucky. No neon colors, no wings,* no foxes*, no wolves, no hybrid creatures. Huh.



Why won't you love me D:


----------



## Waffles (Feb 21, 2011)

At first I loved otters waaay too much. Then BIRDS! I went though godknows how many bird ideas until I found my favorite one.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 21, 2011)

Waffles said:


> At first I loved otters waaay too much. Then BIRDS! I went though godknows how many bird ideas until I found my favorite one.



Because otters are FANTASTIC.


----------



## Browder (Feb 21, 2011)

Winds said:


> Icuris, a completely straight, sweet, kind, caring, guitar playing foxboy with glasses.
> Can you say "douche bag"?


 So you were a bespectacled version of Michael Cera?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to mention. Most of (if not all) my old fursonas had ridiculous, curly horns all over the place. :C Like on their heads, behind the ears, along the back, along the tail, on the legs, etc. I am even more ashamed.


----------



## Riavis (Feb 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Actually this reminds me, when I was little, like seven. I would play in the backyard, I was a bunny with the power of lightning and fought in these awesome battles with this crazy other dimension that would only appear every ten years or so... I loved bunnies as a kid and thought bugs was the coolest thing ever >.>


 
Aw. My little sister did something creepily similar.

And bugs used to be the coolest thing ever- then I found ocelots.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 21, 2011)

This thread was totally made for me

*cracks knuckles*

My first fursona was a black cat. Then a jackal. Then a vulture. Then when I actually became a furry, it went something like this:
Rainbow hyena
Non-fucktarded hyena
Hyger
Lioness with a Mohawk
Crow
Stunky
Barghest
Coyote 
Cougar faun
Corgi
Boatlights Arctic Fox
Catgirl
Spider (WHY DID I EVEN)
Shiba Inu
Ratteguhn
Caracal
Cheetah
Boar
Deer
Bear
Mutt
Lion again
Chimera
Monkey(s)
Binturoung


I'm a fox now despite my avatar

Wow that is a lot.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 21, 2011)

Skift said:


> This thread was totally made for me
> 
> *cracks knuckles*
> 
> ...


 
...[/thread]


----------



## Delta (Feb 21, 2011)

Browder said:


> So you were a bespectacled version of Michael Cera?


 
I guess if you minus the sweet ass wavefro, yeah :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 21, 2011)

Ummm... first was a... >_>
I don't wanna say! So much shame! >_<
Next was a arctic wolf, named Kuro...
Now is a horned lizard... but I am rockin' the Birdo avi for a while.


----------



## Browder (Feb 21, 2011)

Nylak said:


> ...[/thread]


 Not quite yet. Gaz still hasn't posted her entire list. She has the benefit of having pokemanz too.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 21, 2011)

Browder said:


> Not quite yet. Gaz still hasn't posted her entire list. She has the benefit of having pokemanz too.


You seriously want me to post that entire list of horrible, horrible things that my mind created? ._.


----------



## Browder (Feb 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> You seriously want me to post that entire list of horrible, horrible things that my mind created? ._.


 
Everything thread needs a martyr winner. Lay it down.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 21, 2011)

Browder said:


> Everything thread needs a martyr winner. Lay it down.


Well, alright. This'll take a while but why not? Got nothing to lose anyway.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 21, 2011)

Nylak said:


> ...[/thread]


 Ratte has more characters than me apparently. I was like "No wai..."


Gaz said:


> You seriously want me to post that entire list of horrible, horrible things that my mind created? ._.


 DO IT

There were a bunch more but they weren't "fursonas".

I have been a fox since September of last year I think. That's really amazing. xD


----------



## Ixtu (Feb 21, 2011)

I've had mine since i was in 4th grade or so and it's evolved to what it is today.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

Browder said:


> Everything thread needs a *winnrar*


 fixed. 
A winrar is you!


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 21, 2011)

I used to be a Calico; hence the username. -_- Then my friend ever so kindly allowed me to how only females can actually be Calicos.
Shortly before that an irl friend of mine had gotten me addicted to following Tracy Butlers Lackadaisy Cats, where  I fell in love with the breed that she chose for her character Mordecai Heller, so B&W Tuxedo it was!
Meanwhile I've also been experimenting with the ideas of wolves (totally original, I know) and otters, but I'm probably going to stick to felines.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 21, 2011)

Ixtu said:


> I've had mine since i was in 4th grade or so and it's evolved to what it is today.


 
made of 100% pure LSD apparently


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess my first "sona" was a default wolf thing. I didn't know what I really wanted so I went generic canid. I DEFAULTED INTO THE FANDOM! I honestly did it because I felt people expected you to have a fursona. I changed within about a month after seeing sergals and synx.

Now I am a gore, vore, and reap machine. Thank you FA and FAF for showing me the errors of my ways.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 21, 2011)

Well you asked for it. Here's all my shame, laid-out for all of ya:

(In my Pokesona years)
Pikachu
Charmander
Jigglypuff
Pikachu (again)
Bulbasaur
Beedrill
Butterfree
Charizard (and yes, I RPed being able to fly)
Vulpix (and bumped it up to Ninetales)
Gyarados
Articuno
Mew

(When I'd finally grown out of that)
Chihuahua
Tabby cat
Siamese
Lion
Tiger
Liger
Gray wolf
Timber wolf
Red fox
Red fox x Fennec fox x Cat
Arctic fox
Arctic fox x Cat
Tiger x Leopard
Snow Leopard
Snow Leopard x Siberian Husky
Clouded Leopard
Bengal cat (with wings)
Ashira
Bengal cat (again, with wings)
Shape-shifter
Timber wolf x Siberian Husky
Siberian Husky x Alaskan Malamute
Siberian Husky x Gray wolf
Alaskan Malamute x Timber wolf
Alaskan Malamute x Gray wolf
Timber wolf x Ring-tailed Lemur x Demon (who shape-shifted) (with wings)
TImber wolf x Radioactivity (who shape-shifted)
Siberian Husky
Anatolian Shepherd x Siberian Husky
Bohemian Shepherd x Anatolian Shepherd
Llama


----------



## Browder (Feb 21, 2011)

^Holy Shit.

Bet you change in a month.


----------



## Icky (Feb 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> I _can_ say that none of my fursona ideas had wings. Nor demon horns. Got that going for me.


 


Deovacuus said:


> Wow, I've been lucky. No neon colors, no wings, no foxes, no wolves, no hybrid creatures. Huh.


 
having wings isn't always an awful trait for a character :c


----------



## Monster. (Feb 21, 2011)

Browder said:


> ^Holy Shit.
> 
> Bet you change in a month.


Three times a month, actually. Llama is the longest one I've kept and I don't intend on changing.


----------



## Deo (Feb 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> having wings isn't always an awful trait for a character :c


 If it's a bird without wings it's weird. 
If it's not a bird and it has wings it's weird.


----------



## Ley (Feb 21, 2011)

I was a kitsune for a while.. then dad showed me the pichas mom doodled when they were still together (CLEAN) and I kind of made Ley into a hybrid of my parents 'sonas.

Fucking weird, I know, but true.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 21, 2011)

Gaz, you made me remember that I used to RP as an eevee on some terrible pokemon forum.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 21, 2011)

Skift said:


> Gaz, you made me remember that I used to RP as an eevee on some terrible pokemon forum.


At least it was only one Pokesona.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> At least it was only one Pokesona.


 
I made like three alts

i think one was a quilava


----------



## Monster. (Feb 21, 2011)

Skift said:


> I made like three alts
> 
> i think one was a quilava


Are you as ashamed to admit that as I was? Because I'm very ashamed.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Are you as ashamed to admit that as I was? Because I'm very ashamed.


 
Eh, not really. I still like pokemon and I had a stunky fursona after I joined the fandom. I wouldn't mind creating another pokesona.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 21, 2011)

Skift said:


> Eh, not really. I still like pokemon and I had a stunky fursona after I joined the fandom. I wouldn't mind creating another pokesona.


I can't. I don't see anything "original" about a Pokesona (this being my opinion, of course; for those that have Pokesonas, good on ya, but don't tell me I "should have one" just because I still like Pokemon).


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I can't. I don't see anything "original" about a Pokesona (this being my opinion, of course; for those that have Pokesonas, good on ya, but don't tell me I "should have one" just because I still like Pokemon).


 
tbh it's never really serious when I make a pokemon-themed characters. Anyone who uses a "serious" pokesona kind of annoys me. I just make them because I like making characters, but actually using them to represent myself? naaaah.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 21, 2011)

Skift said:


> tbh it's never really serious when I make a pokemon-themed characters. Anyone who uses a "serious" pokesona kind of annoys me. I just make them because I like making characters, but actually using them to represent myself? naaaah.


Oh, well in _that_ case, I can totally do it. Hell, I have a Pokemon representative for the RP forum my friend and I made. But a Pokemon cannot represent me.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 21, 2011)

This is the only fursona I have ever had.


----------



## LLiz (Feb 21, 2011)

Zenia said:


> This is the only fursona I have ever had.


 
Me too... is that bad?
I haven't even properly defined my fursona yet, I think I should do that one of these days.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 21, 2011)

I had a bunch of throw away fursonas when I was younger... I think the one I was a bit more ashamed of was this Armadillo character I had called 'Mr. Kite' which I based completely off of the song Being For The Benefit Of Mr. Kite! by The Beatles...yeah that one only lasted for two days.


----------



## Rika Creature (Feb 21, 2011)

My old persona was a grey house cat. That's it, just a grey house cat with yellow eyes and a red bell collar. Although a vast majority of the time I drew her as a human (with ears and tail, though, I think I gave her foot paws too...) because back then I didn't know how to draw animals |D

Ironic, because now I always draw current Rika in animal form because I can't draw humans very well >.>


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 21, 2011)

My first fursona was an Alaskan Malamute. I hadn't really developed him a lot though.

However, the name stuck. Since he was a Mal, he was "Ray O'Malley". It still makes sense for a feline, seeing that the Aristocats had a cat with that name.


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 21, 2011)

The first fursona I ever had was a folf, but I never really developed him.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 21, 2011)

If you can believe it, I, of all people used to have the most kawaii little kitsune ever. =^-^=

Pink hair and purple eyes. And not only that, but he was one of those weird hybrid things, half lynx and half fox.

But, wait, there's more !

When he was good, he had angel wings. And when he was bad, he had devil wings and horns. And tons of piercings and a penchant for fingerless gloves, of course.

His personality was mostly to shovel as many dicks into his face as possible.

I feel so queer just thinking about it. I think I'm going to be ill.

):


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 21, 2011)

I was a foxbax at one time. I was young and confused  .___.


----------



## Nae (Feb 22, 2011)

This topic made me wondering; why are some people 'ashamed' they had an unoriginal fursona in the past (a fox, a wolf)? What does it matter if a fursona is unoriginal?

I saw Deo writing that she changed her fursona after seeing scars being overused on fursonas (just an example). What does it matter?


----------



## Deo (Feb 22, 2011)

Rika_Kitty said:


> My old persona was a grey house cat. That's it, just a grey house cat with yellow eyes and a red bell collar. Although a vast majority of the time I drew her as a human (with ears and tail, though, I think I gave her foot paws too...) because back then I didn't know how to draw animals |D
> 
> Ironic, because now I always draw current Rika in animal form because I can't draw humans very well >.>


 And now you're an accesorized vibrant blue sparkle cat with wings. 
That's degeneration there kiddo.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 22, 2011)

I of course started with the plain white wolf that literally has nothing special going on except maybe white eyes...

White power anybody?


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 22, 2011)

AW YEAH ******

2006 sucked though.


----------



## Zentio (Feb 22, 2011)

My first furry character was just a humanoid version of my cat I had at the time 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3654819/
Didn't have a story or anything interesting about him, just was a fat orange cat. 

I had a secondary one I made after I made my current one
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3654892/
He was gonna be like an evil side/alternate version/something stupid of my current one, but I didn't follow through with it, though I may tweak him and use him for something else idk yet.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 22, 2011)

The most kawaii kitsune you're ever mirued. =#^-^#=

Nyan nyan~


----------



## Browder (Feb 22, 2011)

Nae said:


> This topic made me wondering; why are some people 'ashamed' they had an unoriginal fursona in the past (a fox, a wolf)? What does it matter if a fursona is unoriginal?
> 
> I saw Deo writing that she changed her fursona after seeing scars being overused on fursonas (just an example). What does it matter?


 
One of the best things about this fandom is its creativity. While not all of us are artists most of us are dreamers. If you can't take pride in your own imagination then what can you take pride in?


----------



## BlitzXHuskyX (Feb 22, 2011)

My old fursona was a orange and black fox it was nothing special it didn't last that long. like 4 months 
and as far as i remember i think i didn't even give him a name.


----------



## israfur (Feb 22, 2011)

Age 3 to 12: Mellow yellow colored bunny with silver stars all over me, at night the stars would glow green.
Age 13 to 17: Had other interests in mind, so I wasn't anything or even part of the fandom.
Age 18 to now: Anubian. I discovered the fandom at 18 (I'm late, I know) but I didn't so much feel like a bunny anymore, I was much more in-tune with canines and mythology.
I still adore bunnies though, don't get me wrong. n_n


----------



## Kilter (Feb 22, 2011)

Started out with a generic wolf named...Silverwolf (oh-so original, right?) and then took on a black cat, that turned into a black panther. I still identify with her but just not as much as I used to. Probably only because I had her for years but she's still got a special place in my heart.

And had some of a demon character as well but he wasn't really a fursona...and then pop, maned wolf. Haven't changed since!


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 22, 2011)

No change in any way at any point for the last decade or so.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 23, 2011)

I have one character I no longer use, it was my first Fox character. In so many ways my first character was my younger self, I made him as a Red Fox. Fox Phantom is what you call a successor to the original.  I have one character that will become my new fursona when I am done finishing the comic, since that will also be the end of the Fox Phantom.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha, tbh this is the only fursona I'm reluctant to get rid of. I love Skift's color, name, adorableness....it's kinda cool!


----------

